# 7 Ways to "Betray" Your Spouse (article)



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Cheating, Infidelity, Spirituality, and Marriage: 7 Ways to Betray Your Spouse

I think they are confusing infidelity with "neglect".

#3 is appalling:

"3. Allowing yourself to become unattractive to your
partner, such as gaining a lot of weight, is considered
by some just as bad as fooling around behind your
partner’s back."

While not good for the relationship, it can't be compared to "fooling around", yet another minimizing term for cheating.

Just more evidence how affairs are so misunderstood in society.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Maybe all of humanity should just gather for one big Reptilian ball and proceed to orgy themselves to extinction. Then there will be no more arguments about who is responsible for cheating. 

Can you imagine the smell???? HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

staystrong said:


> Cheating, Infidelity, Spirituality, and Marriage: 7 Ways to Betray Your Spouse
> 
> I think they are confusing infidelity with "neglect".
> 
> ...


About what one would expect from something written by two gentlemen who are thus described in the article:

_"Scott Petullo and Stephen Petullo are identical twins and have been exploring metaphysics since the early 1980’s. They are experts in the fields of prediction, personal fate, love life, and past life regression, and are natural psychics and mediums. Get their free report: 13 Spiritual and New Age Myths and 11 Questions to Ask Before Hiring a Psychic. "
_


----------



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

While letting your self become physically out of shape isn't near as bad as cheating, it's still a huge turn off for a lot of spouses. My wife and I eat good and stay in shape because it's healthy and it's attractive. Just because you marry and have kids doesn't mean you should get fat and unattractive. It boils down to laziness and screwed up priorities.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

These dudes are great.

Here's another diddy.

Karma: The Pros and Cons of Cheating in a Relationship


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

"Letting one's self go" is relative. It happens over time and could indicate other problems with the person.

If you and your partner are matched (in the same shape overall, even if it is out of shape), then it is less of an issue. 

The point is it does not equate to cheating in any respect. It's an issue to be dealt with, and not with slight hints or slight remarks. 

There are probably people who do not mind their partner being a little out of shape as long as there is still happiness and connection between them. Being in love with someone, you find them more attractive than others do. That being said, if one partner is out of shape or unclean or whatever, the other partner is probably more likely to be attracted to other people as well.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

> As a last resort, if she refuses to compromise and he's okay with a partner cheating on him in a future life, (since this is the karma he may very well incur for himself if he follows the common cheating in relationships standard), he should feel free to cheat.


These guys will be turds in their next life.


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

staystrong said:


> These guys will be turds in their next life.


As a former technical writer and someone with moderately strong OCD tendencies, I feel compelled to point out that the foregoing sentence is incorrect. Since the subject of the sentence (_"These guys")_ is plural, and since the preposition (_"in . . ."_) describes the subject, the object of the preposition (_"life"_) should also be plural. Hence, the sentence should read:

_"These guys will be turds in their next lives."_

Aside from the grammatical error, I believe the sentence is correct.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

staystrong said:


> Cheating, Infidelity, Spirituality, and Marriage: 7 Ways to Betray Your Spouse
> 
> I think they are confusing infidelity with "neglect".
> 
> ...


*No. 3 is "spot-on!"

While my rich, skanky XW never let herself go around me, she sure as hell didn't dress up for me to any discernible degree for dates, socials, et al! 

But when she came to hit the highways to go see her OMen, she was either dressed to the nines, or was dressed so sparsely that she certainly might have challenged a new modern world speed record in dropping her drawers and getting down to business!

And then days to finally return back home!*


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Since there are 50 ways to leave your lover, one can take the high road and not concern themselves with 7 ways to betray your spouse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't disagree that any of the seven is a betrayal of your spouse. But I wouldn't put up or stick around for any of it. My spouse, whether she knows it or not, gave me a 100% replacement warranty.  A substandard marriage, where she is willfully the problem, is not something I interested in.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

carmen ohio said:


> _"These guys will be turds in their next lives."_
> 
> Aside from the grammatical error, I believe the sentence is correct.


What if they come back a Siamese twins?


----------



## BigTexDad (Dec 27, 2014)

Well I disagree with # 3 on the premise that one's looks or changes in looks is relative. We all age, we sll gain weight with age. Beauty is fleeting. It does not last. My wife went from a size 4 before kids to a size 16 after. I thought she was just as beautiful after. So if you think your spouse "letting themself go" is as bad as fooling around or cheating then you are an idiot and you are destined to never find true happiness in marriage. That is tge dumbest, biggest load of crap I have ever read and sounds like something an immature little teenage brat would say. We all age. Our looks all change. It is inevitable. If you think otherwise then I have bad news for you....you will be miserable.


----------



## BigTexDad (Dec 27, 2014)

As far as the "priorities and laziness" comment goes:

Priorities? Like maybe having kids becomes a priority? What if one of those kids has a disability? Think that might be a priority? You think taking that child to rehabilitation or therapy just might take precedence over your prescious (and selfish) 2 hour cardio workout in order to keep yourself "attractive" for your mate? I'm sorry but if keeping yourself "atteactive" is a priority for you and your mate, it is just a matter of time before you or your mate finds a bigger priority to deal with that puts your self absorption on the back burner. And when that happens, I hope and pray for your sake that you or they decide to stick by you. But with that level of shallow thinking, I doubt it. You or they will be looking for the next "attractive" thing to cone along. There is no magic list for anyone marriage or males or females. It is different for each and every couple. If physical looks are one of the things that keep you tied to your spouse, I hate to see what you depend on to hold you together after those looks begin to age and go away. Good luck with that way of thinking.


----------

